# Will corsair VS 450 work fine with amd 270x toxic boost?



## srjsrajan (Feb 18, 2014)

I am in tight budget and i bought a new gpu sapphire amd R9 270x toxic boost oc , will my psu corsair vs 450 be able to handle it? 
My full pc config are 

Amd fx 6300 cpu
Corsair vs450 psu
Sapphire amd r9 270x toxic boost
Corsair value select 4gb 2x 
Asus m5a 78l-m lx v2 mobo.
Dell s2440l 24" monitor .


----------



## Vish2a9l (Feb 18, 2014)

Easily.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

No. You can use this tool to get recommended PSU wattage required: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator. 

It comes out to be 480 W which is well beyond your PSU's max rated Wattage. Additionally, that PSU is not a very god one is is not recommended anyways to be used with any powerful graphic card or CPU.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 18, 2014)

One is saying it will work other is saying it wont? Please guys give me one answer , if its gonna work with it thn it will be good for me as i dnt hav money to buy a new pau now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> One is saying it will work other is saying it wont? Please guys give me one answer , if its gonna work with it thn it will be good for me as i dnt hav money to buy a new pau now.



One is giving you the reason and proof while other is not.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2014)

I own a VS450, id recommend you get a 500w PSU..
Even though ive ran a HD 6870 and GTX 560 Ti which draws almost the same amount of power as a 270X for a month each, using a 450 w psu on a 480 w requirement is cutting it too close.. Get a 500w minimum and you will be fine


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 18, 2014)

It means i wont be able to play games for some months  i thought i will work a little bit


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> It means i wont be able to play games for some months  i thought i will work a little bit



What do you mean by "work little bit"? You can play for a month at medium settings but start saving already for a PSU upgrade.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 18, 2014)

Recommend me a cheapest psu which will work with it .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No. You can use this tool to get recommended PSU wattage required: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator.
> 
> It comes out to be 480 W which is well beyond your PSU's max rated Wattage. Additionally, that PSU is not a very god one is is not recommended anyways to be used with any powerful graphic card or CPU.



although not a bad power supply calculator, it is always better to listen for reviews rather than this.
AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R9 270X & R9 270 Review: Feat. Asus & HIS

vs450 should handle it without any problem. 
@op, just dont overclock anything.


----------



## Techguy (Feb 18, 2014)

The VS450 should be fine in terms of wattage.. but get a better PSU (quality).. like the CX430v2 or the Antec VP450P

Seasonic 430 would be good.. but it's expensive


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2014)

If you already have a VS450, then you neednt buy anything close to it.. Save up and buy a higher end PSU (and sell your current one) when you can..
A VS450 WILL handle the card but like i said, itll be cutting it close.. DOnt OC anything and you will be fine
Happy Gaming


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 18, 2014)

I've another PC with Seasonic SS400BT running with Core i3 3220 and GTX 560 which is definitely more power hungry than your setup and its running fine since more than 6 months without problem, though havent overclocked gpu at all. I've once tested my GTX 670 with that system for 1 week and it didn't sweat. I was checking the outtake air and it didn't feel hot or overloaded. So your PSU will definitely hold the ground unless you overclock it.

@OP, your system will consume less than 300W for sure ( as shown by Kill-a-watt meter for my pc ) so, you're fine by all means.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 18, 2014)

The VS 450 12V rail is 22 amps, giving 244 watts at max.
is your system gonna be below 244 watts at all time?

your CPU has a TDP of 95 watts, and the GPU of 170 watts, making a total of about 265 watts for these two components only.

theoretically, the system would run fine and boot to desktop.
but once you start stressing your system (gaming) , there's a good chance its gonna BSOD or probably worse.
so are you willing to risk it?

sorry, it was a bad decision trusting just the voltage rating without checking he amperage on +12v rail.

i'd suggest you sell the VS 450 locally/online
and get a better/pricier PSU with a beefier +12v Rail.


do not go by wattage,
your vs450(22) cannot power your system, 
while my VX450(33A) can, so amperage matters.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> The VS 450 12V rail is 22 amps, giving 244 watts at max.
> is your system gonna be below 244 watts at all time?
> 
> your CPU has a TDP of 95 watts, and the GPU of 170 watts, making a total of about 265 watts for these two components only.
> ...



it is 34A on 12V rail for newer vs450....


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is 34A on 12V rail for newer vs450....


Ramguy said its 22Amp, so I'm gonna believe that.

but, if it really is 34Amp, then no reason it won't be fine with a 270x
34*12=408Watts>(CPU(95)+GPU(170))

check the box that came with PSU, what does it say under +12V in specifications?


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

I will check and tell u guyz shortly bm, btw afajk its 34 Amp


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

Guyz there are 2 vs 450's one is red vs 450 which has 34 Amp and one is green 450 which has 21 Amp ... And sadly mine is green


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> The VS 450 12V rail is 22 amps, giving 244 watts at max.
> is your system gonna be below 244 watts at all time?
> 
> *your CPU has a TDP of 95 watts, and the GPU of 170 watts, making a total of about 265 watts for these two components only.*
> ~snipped~



TDP is NOT power consumption.

> The 480 W recommendation from the online tool was for the system running at 90% load (for all parts), which isn't likely to occur. So wattage wise, VS450 might be able to run OP's system with unoverclocked CPU and GPU. But, as VS450 is not a very good PSU to be used with such systems, it is recommended to upgrade the PSU to quality one with 500 W or higher capacity.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> View attachment 13640View attachment 13641
> 
> 
> Guyz there are 2 vs 450's one is red vs 450 which has 34 Amp and one is green 450 which has 21 Amp ... And sadly mine is green




you better get seasonic s12ii 520 / antec vp550p.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

Will corsair vs550 be good for my rig???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Will corsair vs550 be good for my rig???



VS series are not good at quality. Antec vp550p or seasonic s12ii 520 are miles better.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Will corsair vs550 be good for my rig???



VS series itself is a low end product line. Even CX series is not very good.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

Okay thanx , will check prices of these psu's


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

The psu's u recommended are out of my budget , tell me the cheapest and best psu which can handle my computer even at full usage. Thanx and please tell me asap becuz i will get my gpu on 22 and i wont be able to use it until i get a new psu :'(


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> The psu's u recommended are out of my budget , tell me the cheapest and best psu which can handle my computer even at full usage. Thanx and please tell me asap becuz i will get my gpu on 22 and i wont be able to use it until i get a new psu :'(



your budget?

- - - Updated - - -

antec vp450p will do.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

3k can increase a little if there is no psu for this price which can handle my system


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> 3k can increase a little if there is no psu for this price which can handle my system



vp550p is at 3.5k locally.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

Any other psu? Cheaper thn that... I thought vs550 will be able to run my system as it has 42Amp , whats wrong wid this psu?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Any other psu? Cheaper thn that... I thought vs550 will be able to run my system as it has 42Amp , *whats wrong wid this psu?*



the quality...


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks bro for helping and tell me Wat quality??? I dnt understand ... I dont care about quality becuz i m using vs450 frm almost 3 yrs and its working good. Now tell me if 550 will be able to run it even after oc or not ...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Thanks bro for helping and tell me Wat quality??? I dnt understand ... I dont care about quality becuz i m using vs450 frm almost 3 yrs and its working good. Now tell me if 550 will be able to run it even after oc or not ...



The VS series is based on CWT's GPA design, which is a very low end design and uses JunFu(?) caps, which aren't very good. Low efficiency is another disadvantage. The GPA series only goes up to 500W, so Corsair is again inflating the wattage number on the label(not sure).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

Avoid 'vs' and Cooler Master psu's. There is no sense in replacing a sub standard psu with another sub standard psu. Atleast get vp550p or seasonic s12II 520 W.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 19, 2014)

Both are outta my budget , if any of u have an used psu to sell thn pm me ..


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2014)

VS550 has 42Amps on 12v rail,
so it should be safe enough for your PC and at budget too.

however if you require better quality you should get Seasonic neo eco 600/500 or Seasonic S12II520/620.


----------



## vkl (Feb 20, 2014)

Corsair has discontinued their older vs450 which OP has. CORSAIR - PSU Review Database
If we go by the label it is 30A(360W/12V) net on +12V with each individual 12V output(12V1 and 12V2) with there individual rated amps.
There was some confusion regarding the amperage of +12V net output for the point whether it was 22A(as mentioned on their product page then) or 30A. 
Corsair VS450 Power Supply (CP-9020009) - The Corsair User Forums
The thing with that model(old one) is that there is almost no proper review which throws some light on its actual load distribution during load testing,all we have is a label.If it is 30A net on +12V output then it should run the setup well enough provided there is no heavy OCing.Not saying that 30A rating on +12V of that model is wrong but there is no proper validation of that which i have come across.
Get a seasonic s12ii 520w and you do also be able to overclock your GPU without any worry.One time investement in a good PSU,would be able to handle most of the presently available high-end GPUs.Or at least get vp550p and sell this one.You can even go for vp450p/cx430 bronze but they might not be much of an upgrade instead may be a sidegrade.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2014)

Simply avoid Corsair VS Series and go for Seasonic S12II 520.Though Corsair and Seasonic RMA are impeccable.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Both are outta my budget , if any of u have an used psu to sell thn pm me ..



Antec VP550P is the minimum you should consider for upgrade.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Avoid 'vs' and Cooler Master psu's. *There is no sense in replacing a sub standard psu with another sub standard psu*. Atleast get vp550p or seasonic s12II 520 W.



BTW, are you also including the cash you'll get by selling your current PSU in the new PSU's budget?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Antec VP550P is the minimum you should consider for upgrade.
> 
> +1
> if you are really on tight budget then vp550p is the best option save a bit then buy it. till then dont use you're gpu.
> antec vp550p is between 3300 to 3500 locally try to bargain


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 20, 2014)

I already asked my local shopkeeper thoday morning and he told me about antec vp550 he is giving for 3300 , is it good? Will it be able to handle my system even if i overclock


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> I already asked my local shopkeeper thoday morning and he told me about antec *vp550* he is giving for 3300 , is it good? Will it be able to handle my system even if i overclock



That's the older model. Newer one is called VP450*P*. Not sure what the difference is (cannot find specs of older model). Get the newer one.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

I got an offer for vs550 , he is giving it for 2500 shipped , i m in really tight budget if this psu can handle my system then i will buy this i dont care about its build quality i am using vs450 frm 4 years and when i will upgrade in future then i will buy a better psu becuz then i will have money or i will change my psu in few months if its really bad . 
This is my situation now only tell me if this psu will be able to handle my system even after oc or not?


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

It have 42amp in +12 rail


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> View attachment 13670
> It have 42amp in +12 rail



it will work by my guess but the folks here are trying to explain you that vs is series is not good it might fry your components.
so you're eagerness might end up in fried components and a lot of wasted money you spent on toxic 270x


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

U mean it will destroy my gpu , cpu , mobo etc? Really? Then i m not gonna buy this man... Cant take risk


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

even i upgraded my psu to antec vp550p for my sapphire dual x r9 270x.
so at the very least get a vp550p no matter what


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok thn i will buy vp550p now , where did u bought it? Online or locally? And for how much?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

and the guys here always try to give the best advice what is good sometimes its beyond budget what its the best option

- - - Updated - - -

locally for 3300


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> U mean it will destroy my gpu , cpu , mobo etc? Really? Then i m not gonna buy this man... Cant take risk



it will work. it will not fry your components. when you get enough cash, upgrade to a good one. until that period, vs550 can handle your system.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> I got an offer for vs550 , he is giving it for 2500 shipped , i m in really tight budget if this psu can handle my system then i will buy this *i dont care about its build quality* i am using vs450 frm 4 years and when i will upgrade in future then i will buy a better psu becuz then i will have money or i will change my psu in few months if its really bad .
> *This is my situation now only tell me if this psu will be able to handle my system even after oc or not?*



> It's not about build quality, its about component quality.

> Yes, but even using that card with that PSU is not recommended let alone overclocking. 

> If you don't care about product quality and just want Wattage, why don't you go for Zebronics or VIP 500 W crap available for ~600 bucks? We are explaining one simple thing from the last two pages but you still don't get anything?


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

My local shopkeeper is also giving it antec v550 , he said "v550" i think he was telling about this one only .


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > It's not about build quality, its about component quality.
> 
> > Yes, but even using that card with that PSU is not recommended let alone overclocking.
> 
> > If you don't care about product quality and just want Wattage, why don't you go for Zebronics or VIP 500 W crap available for ~600 bucks? We are explaining one simple thing from the last two pages but you still don't get anything?



No bro i said "i dnt care avout quality " but i kno watt doent matter . And thats y i am asking this to u , i m totally noob about PSU.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it will work. it will not fry your components. when you get enough cash, upgrade to a good one. until that period, vs550 can handle your system.



One is saying it will fry my pc and ur saying it will not .. I am really confused .... If it will not fry my pc thn i can buy it and it will be good for me too as i dmt hav enuf money now and as i said i will upgrade to a good psu in few months .. Now tell me if i should buy vs550 or not?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

okay i'll make it simple for you

vs550 for r9 270x toxic will work but not RECOMMEND period


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> okay i'll make it simple for you
> 
> vs550 for r9 270x toxic will work but not RECOMMEND period



Okay , for how long will it work?i will buy a better psu after that.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

thats hard to say is it a new or used and where are you getting it from


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

He bought it in november 2013 , one guy in forum , it has warranty 2 year 9 month


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

bro you are already ready to spend 2500 for a used product so why dont you try to get 1000 more and get a antec vp550p new with 3 years warranty


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> bro you are already ready to spend 2500 for a used product so why dont you try to get 1000 more and get a antec vp550p new with 3 years warranty



Ur right , i will buy antec vp550p asap thnx ..


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

can you post you're full comp specs


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Ur right , i will buy antec vp550p asap thnx ..



a good decision then


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 21, 2014)

Amd fx6300, wd caviar green 2tb (upgrading to 2 tb after 2-3 months and a 80gb too) , sapphire amd radeon r9 270x toxic boost(which i didnt plugged in my mobo yet)  , corsair vs450 psu, asus m5a78l-m x v2 mobo, corsair value select 8gb (2x 4gb sticks ) , dell s2440l monitor.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Ur right , i will buy antec vp550p asap thnx ..



try to get it locally that way you can bargain a bit


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Amd fx6300, wd caviar green 2tb (upgrading to 2 tb after 2-3 months and a 80gb too) , sapphire amd radeon r9 270x toxic boost(which i didnt plugged in my mobo yet)  , corsair vs450 psu, asus m5a78l-m x v2 mobo, corsair value select 8gb (2x 4gb sticks ) , dell s2440l monitor.



All are good but WD Caviar Green 2TB is really a bad drive.Better get Blue 2TB or Red even better.Black is costly but has 5 year warranty.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 22, 2014)

Why is green bad? And i m gonna buy more 2 tb but i will buy a 4tb instead and thn later sell my this green 2tb if its bad.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2014)

bavusani said:


> All are good but WD Caviar Green 2TB is really a bad drive.Better get *Blue 2TB *or Red even better.Black is costly but has 5 year warranty.



Green isn't bad and 2 TB Blue doesn't exist.



srjsrajan said:


> Why is green bad? And i m gonna buy more 2 tb but i will buy a 4tb instead and thn later sell my this green 2tb if its bad.



WD Green isn't bad, it's just at the lowest end of WD's commercial disks. Green is slower than others but is not bad. For >1TB, WD had Green, Black and Green. WD Red is also good and is worth considering. Do not go with Seagate.


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 2, 2014)

Bought ANTEC VP550P , thanx guys for helping me .


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Green isn't bad and 2 TB Blue doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> WD Green isn't bad, it's just at the lowest end of WD's commercial disks. Green is slower than others but is not bad. For >1TB, WD had Green, Black and Green. WD Red is also good and is worth considering. Do not go with Seagate.



Thanx , red must be expensive , i will upgrade to blue or black 4 tb.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> View attachment 13744
> 
> Bought ANTEC VP550P , thanx guys for helping me .



congrats  . how much did you pay??


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats  . how much did you pay??



3350 rs


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> 3350 rs



good price indeed.


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> good price indeed.



Yes i know , it not available for leas than 3600 online , bought it from delhi


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 12, 2014)

Guys i am in trouble , i bought antec vp550p and 2 days ago my pc was not turning on it was stuck on mobo boot screen, and when i again started it from switchboard then it was showing this error . 
Power supply surges detected  so i googled it and found a solution which was to disable "anti surge power protection" from bios , i disabled that option and then my pc started but now whenever i am playing games then many times (80% times ) my pc automatically turns off while playing games by making weird sound like "trrrrrrrrr" . What is happening ? 
And i am using my dead UPS because it has extra power switches. Its battery is dead.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 12, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Guys i am in trouble , i bought antec vp550p and 2 days ago my pc was not turning on it was stuck on mobo boot screen, and when i again started it from switchboard then it was showing this error View attachment 13849.
> Power supply surges detected  so i googled it and found a solution which was to disable "anti surge power protection" from bios , i disabled that option and then my pc started but now whenever i am playing games then many times (80% times ) my pc automatically turns off while playing games by making weird sound like "trrrrrrrrr" . What is happening ?
> And i am using my dead UPS because it has extra power switches. Its battery is dead.


 The PSU needs a replacement. If you continue using it further, you might find amny other components making "trrrrrrrrrr"s in the future. So get it RMAed.


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 12, 2014)

What!??? But i bought it 1 week ago


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 12, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> What!??? But i bought it 1 week ago


Sorry to say,unfortunately it might be a deffective piece. You can even take it to the shop you bought it from and demand for a good piece.


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 12, 2014)

Ohhh no.... And again it happened... It only happens when i play nfs rivals ... Now its stuck on this screen its not shutting down now.. 
Sometimes its blue sometimes its red screen... Can we check by ourself if uts faulty ir not?


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 12, 2014)

When i installed my new gpu and psu i didnt clean installed windows, i just uninstalled my old nvidia drivers and i installed amd drivers... Is it happening becuz of that? Should i clean install window and see if it solves the problem or not?


----------



## true_lies (Mar 12, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Ohhh no.... And again it happened... It only happens when i play nfs rivals ... Now its stuck on this screen its not shutting down now.. View attachment 13850
> Sometimes its blue sometimes its red screen... Can we check by ourself if uts faulty ir not?



if i'm right, that's caused by the gpu. install the latest drivers. did you overclock it?


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 12, 2014)

No i didnt overcloked it , and i have latest drivers .. I have amd 13.12 drivers


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 12, 2014)

I am using the WHQL driver 13.12c , should i install the 13.12 stock only? Or the 14.2 beta 1 ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 12, 2014)

Now that you have shared a frozen screen. It looks to be the GC drivers indeed.


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah , i removed ram sticks and wiped them with cloth and i uninstalled the whql driver amd installed the 12.13 stock games are running good..


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 12, 2014)

install the 14.2 they are very stable currently installed on my computer way better then 14.1


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay, but 14.2 is beta version , also tell me if you noticed increase in FPS ?


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 14, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> install the 14.2 they are very stable currently installed on my computer way better then 14.1


Dude this is what i get after installing 14.2 

I am installing 13.12 again


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 14, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> Dude this is what i get after installing 14.2 View attachment 13860
> I am installing 13.12 again



The other day when i installed 14.2 v1.3 beta on my machine and BF4 stopped working. Searched the internet like crazy and there was one guy who posted that he had a similar experience and fixed it by removing the config files. I might have wasted some 5 hrs trying to figure out a fix and 3 hrs of gaming with my 3 other friends. 

Bottom line, stick to the released versions only.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Requirements is
500 Watt Power Supply is required.
600WattPower Supply is recommended for CrossFireX™ System.


----------

